# Wie wäre es mit was Neuem ?



## Éothain (9. Dezember 2008)

Mit meinem Jäger liebe ich es mit dem Bogen zu schiessen oder halt mit einer Armbrust. Warum ? Das leise zischen der Pfeile und die beinahe lautlose Waffe. Jetzt ist mir in der Halle der Blitze das Gewehr gedropt beim Endboss. Da es besser war wie mein Bogen, nutze ich natürlich dies. Aber schon nach kurzer zeit ging mir dieses ewige, laute *peng, peng* dermassen auf den Wecker, dass ich mir gewünsch habe, dass Inginieure so eine Art *Schalldämpfer* bauen könnten. Mal was wirklich sinnvolles. Ich glaube ich muss den Vorschlag mal im offiziellen Forum bringen. Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## migraene (9. Dezember 2008)

UNBEDINGT!ich hab mir das 450er gewehr gebaut aber das geballer nervt total,davon kriegt man echt migräne(muahaha)


----------



## ach was solls. (9. Dezember 2008)

Migräne ? WTH ich mag den sound viel lieber .. *peng peng* .. Bögen sind mri da zu leise finde ich ..

naja aber wenn der noch was mit sich bringt der Schalldämpfer, wie z.B. die DIstanz oder so


----------



## red171 (17. Dezember 2008)

ums es in den worten eines alte bekannten "babys" zu sagen.  "bam bam" ! 

na ich mag den sound der schusswaffen auch nicht so gern, nen schalldämpfer ist da sicherlich eine gute idee

was mir aber fehlt sind neue high skill sprengladungen, die vom konsortium reichen ja nu nicht mehr..

ich find [*MOLL-E* schon sehr toll vom idee ansatz her, kommt in ner raid pause immer wieder gut an ^^

repbot wurde ja nu schon oft genug erwähnt, es würde ja auch schon reichen dem alten repbot die neuen reagenzien hinzuzufügen..

was mir noch fehlt.. hm.. wüste auf anhieb nu nix..


bzw.. doch.. da gibts was.. ich möchte das man, wenn mehrere ingis auf einen haufen sind eine art "eisenbahn" erstellen kann mit welcher man dann, incl passagiere durch Dalaran fährt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neekan (21. Dezember 2008)

Flugmount haben wir ja schon, normales mount auch...aber mich würde es trotzdem nochmal reizen ein mount (normales, kein Flugmount)bauen zu können nur für Ingis.... ich dachte da an so etwas wie den Roboschreiter von den Gnomen....oder evtl ein U-Bot. 
Und ich finde wir sollten endlich sinnvolle Beruf-VZ kriegen... sowas wie: "Das ewige Tüfteln hat euch flexibel gemacht, eure Ausweichwertung wird um 50 erhöht"
Auch toll wären irgendwelche Maschinen in die man alles mögliche reinschmeißen könnte und aus der dann lustige Elexiere o.Ä. kämen ;o)


grüße
Neekan


----------



## ach was solls. (21. Dezember 2008)

Vote 4 Neekan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 U-Boot need
vor allem muss dort platz für 5 Leute sein xDD
ja ne also Chopper gibs ja schon und is auch ein Boden-Mount. Oder eine Musik - Maschine für Raidpausen die Musik abspielen ... die Musik die man reinpackt - ist zwar weit her geholt aber man darf doch mal seine Träume leben x'D
Moll - E is ja mal nun wirklich der absolute mist ... für den Kostenaufwand ist der CD aber ziemlich übertrieben!

Was noch ...


----------



## Éothain (22. Dezember 2008)

Neekan schrieb:


> ....oder evtl ein U-Bot.



Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt ein Rechtschreibfehler war oder nicht, aber ein U-Bot (also halt ein schwimmender Bot und kein Boot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) wäre auch was feines.


----------



## Extrynaits (7. Januar 2009)

u-boot fänd ich auch cool aber ich finde die bomben kommen wegen des geringen schadens viel zu wenig zum einsatz
die bomben sollten einfach mehr dmg machen^^


----------



## Spardas (13. Januar 2009)

Nach dem  Feldbot  und dem E-Moll, bitte noch eine Mobile Bank / Gildenbank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. Januar 2009)

Ach, ich bin mit Twink auch am Ingi hochskillen und finds echt witzig was es da für Sachen gibt - da könnte man zig Ideen einbringen - aber dann schreit sicher wieder irgendwer, mimimimimi, die Ingis können sowas tolles und NÜTZLICHES und wir nicht, sooo unfair!
Drum bleibts wohl bei viel spielerischen Schnickschneck...


U-Boot wär echt mal geil....
Tragbarer Transporter zB
Mehr Bots! Fernlenkbar! zB Ablenkbot den man fernlenken kann und der bissl was aushält um Mobs wegzupullen und in ne andere Richtugn zu locken^^
Glaub bei WAR gibts ja sowas..aber so statische Geschütztürme für nen Bosskampf zB^^
Vom Mount werfbare Bomben oder Raketen um andere vom Flugmount zu pusten^^
oder zumindest fernsteuerbare Minihubschrauber...zB zum auskundschaften,usw,usf...
Diese Bohrbuddler die die Zwerge verwenden als kA für 30sek nutzbares "Mount" um sich mal wie ein Maulwurf durch den Boden zu graben (hinter feindliche Linien^^)
und und und....


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

was mir wirklich fehlt ist eine faltbare schmiede =)


----------



## oliilo (15. Januar 2009)

jop schmiede wär geil +amboss natürlich und ich fänd jetpack imba ^^ so wie die stiefel nur eben zum hohen hüpfen (oder flugmount aber da is huuuuuubie voll ok) geschütztürme wie aus WAR gibt es glaub als gnom aber ich war nie gnom deswegen .... dan noch n paar spielereien wie z.b. tragbares a.h (imba ich weiß;-).) und forallem das es überhaupt etwas gibt auf das man farmen kan ich meine auser motorrad irgentwelche drops halt 
ich fänd adrenalinsprite geil wo einem einen kurtzen buff gibt 
einfach auch pracktische sachen für raids und so


----------



## Spardas (16. Januar 2009)

oliilo schrieb:


> ich fänd adrenalinsprite geil wo einem einen kurtzen buff gibt




adrenalinsprite??? hehe da hat einer zulange Starcraft gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (16. Januar 2009)

lol ne eig garnicht ^^


----------



## Ushapti (21. Januar 2009)

Neben all diesen Nützlichen Gadgets wie Schalldämpfer, Tragbare Schmiede usw. würde es mich nach neuen gimmicks gieren.,, also Items die Primär für den Fun sind und den Dachschaden eines Ingis auch gebührend zur gelten bringen.

Also Dinge wie... ne Kanone mit der man andere Spieler in der gegend rumballern kann (Menschlcihe Kanonenkugel); Zufallstransporter die einen in irgendeine Stadt/örtlichkeit bringen (teilweise auch in die der gegnerischen Fraktion xD); spezielle Verlkleidungssets die einen anders aussehen lassen... evtl sogar "gefälschte ausweise" die einem ermöglichen Items zu tragen die für andere berufszweige gedacht sind; ein "Walkitalkie" das es ermöglicht den Besitzer des zweiten Talkies zu sich zu saugen äh porten; oder aber sowas schön gestörtes wie ein Raketenrucksack als Mount, das 300% aber beim Start gerne mal explodiert(tödlich) oder aber Sprit braucht um schneller zu fliegen, wennd ieser alle ist kann man nur noch mit 60% gleiten usw.

Gibts so viel schönen scheiß den man machen könnte.
Allem voran sollte es wieder eine stärkere Trennung zwischen Gnomen und Gobbos geben!


Jedoch auch nützliches wäre mal nett... vor allem wenn die Ingi Bastelein keine Verzauberungen o.ä. überschreiben und damit der "wenn ich was bastel dann war das schon immer so" flair bekommt^^


----------



## Neekan (22. Januar 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Also Dinge wie... ne Kanone mit der man andere Spieler in der gegend rumballern kann (Menschlcihe Kanonenkugel); Zufallstransporter die einen in irgendeine Stadt/örtlichkeit bringen (teilweise auch in die der gegnerischen Fraktion xD); spezielle Verlkleidungssets die einen anders aussehen lassen... evtl sogar "gefälschte ausweise" die einem ermöglichen Items zu tragen die für andere berufszweige gedacht sind; ein "Walkitalkie" das es ermöglicht den Besitzer des zweiten Talkies zu sich zu saugen äh porten; oder aber sowas schön gestörtes wie ein Raketenrucksack als Mount, das 300% aber beim Start gerne mal explodiert(tödlich) oder aber Sprit braucht um schneller zu fliegen, wennd ieser alle ist kann man nur noch mit 60% gleiten usw.




<3
aye caramba.....du solltest dich mal bei Blizz bewerben ;o)

btw weiß wer was das hier zu bedeuten hat?
Ingenieure können Zentrifugenkonstrukte nun wie vorgesehen abbauen.
(gefunden in den Patchnotes)


----------



## red171 (22. Januar 2009)

Neekan schrieb:


> btw weiß wer was das hier zu bedeuten hat?
> Ingenieure können Zentrifugenkonstrukte nun wie vorgesehen abbauen.
> (gefunden in den Patchnotes)



*Occulus*, die weißen Stein riesen.. konnten man glaub Kürschnern obwohl "Mechanisch" bei stand ^^

http://lichking.buffed.de/?n=27641


----------



## olima68 (19. Februar 2009)

Hi


Ich hätte gerne mehr Sachen welche auch von anderen Spielern(nicht Ingis oder auch Unwissende genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) genutzt werden können. Das könnten zB auch mechanische Bodenmounts ala Roboschreiter sein. Allerdings die Varianten aus Gnomeregan mit 4 und mehr Beinen. (Mechanoflammenwandler?). 
Das ganze natürlich in beiden Geschwindigkeiten. Für Nichtingis natürlich nur mit Hanbuch: "Mein Mechanowandler und ich" nutzbar
Das beste aber wäre mal ein vernünftiger Cooldown auf Bomben etc...... 1 min ist vieeeeeeel zu lange. Max 10 sec wären aktzeptabel.


Oli


----------



## Sir Wagi (25. März 2009)

Vote 4 "Goldgenerator"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (25. März 2009)

nerviges Spielzeug  ala Spielzeugzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mmer wieder "gerne" im Raid gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (2. April 2009)

ich fänd auch geil wen wir z.b. einen bestimmten Schein durch eine quest oder so machen könnten mit dem wir in 1k Winter oder Strand bessere Panzer bauen können fänd ich nur fair unsere npc berufskollegen bauen die immerhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DLo (3. April 2009)

Wäre auch evtl für sowas wie nen Glyphenplatz, wo man dann ne bestimmte PvE funktion reinlegen kann, zb primär 1% mehr kritwertung auf distanzkampf, solange man schusswaffen beützt, oder wirklich auch sowas wie adrenalinspritze. 
Zug wär auch geil^^


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (3. April 2009)

nen neues Flugmount...so wie die Bomber die man in vielen qs zu sehen bekommt (zumindest als Alli)


----------



## luxtux (6. April 2009)

Dr. schrieb:


> nerviges Spielzeug  ala Spielzeugzug
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das gibt bei uns minus dkp, neeneeee


----------



## Déromius (7. April 2009)

ich fänd eine art anphibienfahrzeug (richtig so ??) cool halt wie diese schildkröte die man mit 3.1 angeln kann schnell im wasser und lahm an land fändt ich vorzüglich vlt auch einfach eine mechanische schildkröte wäre echt nice... 

aber ich hätte am allerliebsten eine künstliche erzfarm + klappbare schmiede und amboss natürliche für alle bergbauer schmiede und ingies nutzbar ums fair zu halten^^


----------



## Drossomar (17. April 2009)

Ich hatte mir für meinen Jäger immer einen mechanischen Eber gewünscht. *träum*

Oder für meinen pvp Hexer eine Dämonenmaschine.

Das wär mal was, hätte natürlich leider nicht jeder was von.

Gruß,

Dross


----------



## Pethry (17. April 2009)

Ich hätte mir ne tragbare Schmiede + Amboss gewünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oliilo (17. April 2009)

nitroeinspritzung fürs mount


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (19. April 2009)

die armen pferde...wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn dir wer ne spritze in arsch schiebt?


----------



## Grimmzahn (3. Mai 2009)

Teleporter nach Nordend!


----------



## Rabaz (21. Mai 2009)

update für die elemenate Zepriumladung, ich finds blöd dass die für Nordend nicht mehr ausreichen. Schmiede ham doch auch bessere Dietriche bekommen wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Und wenigstens ein neuer Teleporter wäre eigentlich fällig.


----------



## Xsender (18. August 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Teleporter nach Nordend!



sowas gibt es doch oder nicht ?


----------



## GeratGonzo (18. August 2009)

Xsender schrieb:


> sowas gibt es doch oder nicht ?



Ja, aber erst seit dem Patch. Das Aktuelle Patch hat unseren Beruf echt viel gebracht.

Ich würde mir auch nen Stationären "verteidigungsturm" wünschen, vll sowas wie in tausend winter auf der Mauer, oder etwas wie aus Teamfortress was der Mech da bauen konnte.


----------



## MoonFrost (19. August 2009)

Drossomar schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir für meinen Jäger immer einen mechanischen Eber gewünscht. *träum*
> 
> 
> Das wär mal was, hätte natürlich leider nicht jeder was von.
> ...



Ich weiß kommt spät aber es gibt mechanische schweine die von huntern übernomm werden könn...


----------



## Alschaffar (30. August 2009)

Wäre mal gut, wenns wieder nen gescheites rep-set für mechanische einheiten gibt...


----------



## Ushapti (9. September 2009)

Und ich will für mich und meine Gobbo Ingi Kollegen eine "oh Shit maschine" die einen zufällig entweder heilt, eine bubble gibt, einen ruhestein mäsig wegportet, ein temmitglied als Dummy vor einen hält oder einen (mit ner ordentlcihen explosion natürlich ) umbringt... käme im Raid sicher klasse wenn man plötzlich weg geportet is oder man den Raid kamikaze umnatzt XD

Ich Weiß auch nicht... Ingi is imho kein Ernster Beruf, mir gehts da um den Fun also sollte da auch mehr gemacht werden.
Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem "nice and kuddly" trinket das alle gegner in 5 meter für ein paar sek stunt (man is ja sooooo süß), danach aber 5%bis10% mehr dmg auf einen machen weil sie so wütend darüber sind das sie so verarscht wurden?!
Oder eine Stealth bastelei die einen entweder wie einen Schurken (okay, für mich als schurke nutzlos, lustig wäre es trotzdem) in verstohlenheit gehen lässt oder bei einem fehler einen um 300% größer macht das einen auch ja alle sehen?!

Ach, es gäbe so viele schöne Dinge aber ehe wir irgendwas davon sehen, wird WoW gratis...^^°

und sowieso, das ingi bastelein keine verzauberungen, oder umgekehrt, überschreiben is sowieso need nr1


----------



## Sano (15. September 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> was mir wirklich fehlt ist eine faltbare schmiede =)



/sign

auch finde ich die idee gut: eine maschine die man mit grauen 
sachen füttert um da zufällige funitems rauszubekommen. zB 
Tränke mit unterschiedlichen wirkungen, Blitzentladungsknaller, 
ferngesteuerter Besen für 2min, taschenlampe die beim anleuchten 
anderer spieler die kleidung verschwinden lässt, usw

mfg


----------



## Sano (15. September 2009)

Ushapti schrieb:


> Und ich will für mich und meine Gobbo Ingi Kollegen eine "oh Shit maschine" die einen zufällig entweder heilt, eine bubble gibt, einen ruhestein mäsig wegportet, ein temmitglied als Dummy vor einen hält oder einen (mit ner ordentlcihen explosion natürlich ) umbringt... käme im Raid sicher klasse wenn man plötzlich weg geportet is oder man den Raid kamikaze umnatzt XD
> 
> Ich Weiß auch nicht... Ingi is imho kein Ernster Beruf, mir gehts da um den Fun also sollte da auch mehr gemacht werden.
> Wie wäre es z.B. mit einem "nice and kuddly" trinket das alle gegner in 5 meter für ein paar sek stunt (man is ja sooooo süß), danach aber 5%bis10% mehr dmg auf einen machen weil sie so wütend darüber sind das sie so verarscht wurden?!
> ...



du hast da aber richtig coole ideen! ich musste mehr als einmal die daumen heben^^

was mir noch einfällt:


- mechanische Jägerpets (natürlich 5 - 8k Gold Materialkosten so das es was besonderes ist)
- tragbare Treibhäuser für Kräuterer (die Sämereien bekommen sie natürlich random aus den
auch vom Ingi hergestellten Sämlingskästen)
- ein Spielautomat mit Minispielen den der Ingi aufstellen kann und an dem alle Raid oder 
Gruppenmitgleider spielen können (kann natürlich auch durch eine fehlfunktion überladen und 
alle Spieler töten^^)
- Ein Petkasten aus dem eins von 7 random-rare-Pets heraus kommt (auch hier sollten die 
mats um die 500 - 1000g kosten)
- ein Partykoffer mit Tröte, buntem Papierhut und Konfetti und Lichtspot für den zufällig 
ausgewählten "Partychef" dem dann alle alles nachmachen müssen (/tanzen , /unhöflich, /lachen usw)
Die Questreihe für dieses Rezept führt einen durch viele alte Instanzen wo man einige NPC Gnome und
NPC Goblins besuchen muss. von jedem bekommt man ein Bauteil für den koffer.
- neuer Sprengstoff mit dem Namen "Grillanzünder nach Goblinart" den man mit unterschiedlichen 
Pigmenten einfärben kann um daraus auch Rauchbomben (durchmesser 5m) herzustellen.
Fürs BG und Arena nutzbar.
- die o.g. "oh Shit Maschine" wäre auch cool wenn die einfach den Nutzer zwischen 5 und 50m
vom Ursprungsort in eine beliebige richtung wegportet. Fehlfunktionen: vertikale ausrutscher 
beim porten, in einen baum oder Felsen reinporten und stecken bleiben (hier kann man sich nur 
mit dem schneidbrenner befreien der beiliegend ist), sofortiger tot.
- einen Holzkasten mit Termiten den man zum "entwaffnen" einsetzen kann. kein schmuck, cd 5min.
Tooltip: die Termiten sind ausgehungert und freuen sich über jeden Waffengriff/stiel.


mfg


----------



## Leonyja (15. September 2009)

... ich muss von Schneidern / enchanten auf Ingenieur umskillen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

